# Авиация > Матчасть >  Аэродромная техника

## А.Мельников

На базе ТЗ-22 существовал пожарный автопоезд ААПТ-4. У кого-нибудь есть информация по нему (история создания, ТТД)?

----------


## А.Мельников

Ещё одна машина - измеритель коэффициента сцепления ВПП ВАЗ-2108ИКС. В книге "Высокой мысли пламень" (том 2), изданной на АвтоВАЗе, есть немного о разработке этой машины и написано, что в 1989 г. на 408 заводе ГА выпущена партия из 10 машин. Интересует, что было дальше. Выпускались ли они после этого?

----------


## А.Мельников

На RC-форуме выложили фотографию установки воздушного запуска на базе УАЗ-452, предположительно УВЗ-48/40-452. Чем он от УВЗ-2 отличается?

----------


## А.Мельников

Серия фотографий АКДС на базе МАЗ-200: 
http://www.zone.ee/maz200paastmine/ 
Получается, что АКДС-70 - это на базе МАЗ-200, а АКДС-70М - это уже на базе КрАЗа? А кто и в какие годы выпускал?

----------


## Anonymous

http://www.zone.ee/varjupaigapildid/maz200/ 

http://www.zone.ee/maz200paastmine/slides/IMGP0766.JPG

----------


## Anonymous

Измеритель сцепления ВПП на базе Жигулей в серию не пошел. Эта разработка оказалась неудачной, в первую очередь из-за высокой цены и дорогивизны обслуживания.

----------


## А.Мельников

Что за агрегат на базе ГАЗ-69?

----------


## Militarist

В авиации используются два типа передвижных источников электроснабжения АПА-4 и АПА-50. Последнее - жутко рычащее, дымящее, изрыгающее снопы искр и крайне неэкономичное чудовище с танковым двигателем. Чем обосновано его использование в войсках на фоне компактного и экономичного АПА-4 с КАМАЗовским двигателем в качестве привода генератора?

----------


## А.Мельников

На базе ГАЗ-51 это что?

----------


## А.Мельников

> В авиации используются два типа передвижных источников электроснабжения АПА-4 и АПА-50.


Вообще типов больше. А АПА-4 ещё где-то сохранились? Они были на базе первых Уралов с брезентовой крышей кабины. С АПА-5 наверно путаете?

Насчёт танкового двигателя тоже большие сомнения. Зачем для привода генератора номинальной мощность 50 кВт использовать двигатень мощностью в несколько сотен л.с., да ещё и с коротким моторесурсом?

----------


## А.Мельников

Вот ещё одна интересная машина на базе ГАЗ-69 с прицепом. Взято с форума Линк
Как называется?

----------


## А.Мельников

Из того же источника. Что это может быть?

----------


## игорь

не знаю точно как расшифровывается 
КАПСО-в будке аппаратура контроля двигателя
применяется при отработке двигателя на земле
шасии ЗиЛ=157(ИМХО)

----------


## AC

> шасии ЗиЛ=157(ИМХО)


Ну, в данном-то случае (на фото) -- шасси точно ЗиЛ-164.

----------


## игорь

хотел поспорить-однако действительно двухосный 164
полный аналог военного трехосного 157 
Линк(4x2)
а снято это скорее всего на Иркутском авиазаводе
очень знакомый пейзаж

----------


## AC

> хотел поспорить-однако действительно двухосный 164
> полный аналог военного трехосного 157


164-й, скорее, аналог-предшественник ЗиЛ-130.
Как 157-й -- аналог-предшественник ЗиЛ-131, хотя адекватной замены так и не получилось. 157-й был круче 131-го. И 157-й продолжали производить параллельно со 131-м.

----------


## А.Мельников

> 157-й был круче 131-го. И 157-й продолжали производить параллельно со 131-м.


Он не круче был, а дешевле. Поэтому и выпускался до 1992 года.

----------


## игорь

по роду нынешней работы приходится продавать старые шасси от утилизированной военной техники
так вот -157 несмотря на их древность покупают охотнее чем131

----------


## А.Мельников

А в чём крутость-то? Грузоподъёмность меньше (особенно по грунту), скорость меньше, руль без уселителя, кабина более тесная.

----------


## AC

> А в чём крутость-то? Грузоподъёмность меньше (особенно по грунту), скорость меньше, руль без уселителя, кабина более тесная.


У меня сразу несколько приятелей отслужили в 80-е срочную на шоферских должностях в инженерно-саперных и понтонно-мостовых частях -- в тайге, в глуши, в муромских лесах -- там где от грузовика требуется отдача по максимуму -- проходимость, неприхотливость, выносливость и т.д. Все как один очень высоко отзываются о 157-м и говорят, что 131-й проигрывал ему по всем статьям. Я их мнению доверяю, за два года армии они на чем только и не шоферили -- и на ЗиЛах, и на КрАЗах, и на "Уралах", и на "шишигах". Так что собственного богатого опыта для таких стравнений у них хоть отбавляй.
Пардон за то, что топик приобрел такой неавиационный, прямо скажем, уклон. :D

----------


## Fencer

Снято 10.08.2015 года

----------


## OKA

Вспомнилось обсуждение : Будет ли интересно потенциальному потребителю фотоальбом по МиГ-29 из ПСУ?

Встретилось, в продолжение : https://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2737615.htm

     




Полностью здесь : 
Remote-controlled weapons augment Soldiers on perimeter at NIE 16.1 | Article | The United States Army

Годная штука для охраны протяжённых периметров (аэродромов, например), но наверняка  дорогая))

----------


## Fencer

Сборщики тормозных парашютов...

----------


## Fencer

Снято 07.12.2015 года.

----------


## Fencer

Снегоочистительная установка, построенная на базе истребителя МиГ-15 использовавшаяся в Дрезденском аэропорту в 1960-е годы. Фото - Фото ЛА - 2 | Страница 168 | Форумы RusArmy.com

----------


## Fencer

Снято 18.01.2016 года

----------


## Fencer

Снято 01.06.2016 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Снято 01.06.2016 года.


Снято 06.08.2016 года.

----------


## Fencer

АКПМ-3У (снято 21.08.2016 года).

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"Муравей":

----------


## Fencer

Неплохой сайт по автомобилям https://www.autowp.ru/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/50797249101900/a...6/272974548300

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/aviagarni/album/521086...8/416371915260

----------


## Fencer

"Стартовый командный пункт на шасси автомобиля ЗИС-151. Предложение начальника связи училища подполковника Лысенко Г,Д, изготовлен группой товарищей роты связи." (источник https://ok.ru/group/43724569379067/a...5/579361870843).

----------


## Fencer

"Стартовый командный пункт изготовленный ротой связи училища." (источник https://ok.ru/group/43724569379067/a...5/579361870331).

----------


## Fencer

СКП (источник https://ok.ru/group/53601689927686/a...8/307707212550).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/aviatekhni/album/52985...9/868280901119

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/profile/533597202933/photos

----------


## Fencer

"Бензозаправщик "БЗ-35" на шасси "ЗИС-6"" (источник https://ok.ru/group/43069575200974/a...6/872822279886)

----------


## Fencer

Авиаторы Балтики https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/photos

----------


## Fencer

https://ok.ru/vvsboevayaaviacia/albu...2/871938907718

----------


## Fencer

Отделение химиков на учениях (источник https://ok.ru/bagaybaran/photos).

----------


## Fencer

ТЭЧ ап КСК гуппы рр АВ (источник https://ok.ru/bagaybaran/photos).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/garnizondo/photos

----------


## unclebu

Коллеги! Не найдется ли у кого изображение подвижных э/агрегатов А-107М производства ЖМЗ?

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/50706191679654/photos

----------


## Fencer

Виды быстровозводимых аэродромных арочных укрытий для самолётов - 11 Января 2016 - Дальневосточный дестрой

----------


## Avia M

К чему дубли постов? Объединить темы или выбрать одну для продвижения...

----------


## OKA

> К чему дубли постов? Объединить темы или выбрать одну для продвижения...


Тактический приём,  для роста цифровых показателей))

----------


## Fencer

> К чему дубли постов? Объединить темы или выбрать одну для продвижения...


Вот объединить в одну ветку мысль - модераторам сайта просьба это сделать.

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id282727

----------


## Fencer

Снято 03.09.2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

В Минобороны рассказали о разработке для ВКС нового аэродромного заправщика самолетов https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/2/17/241590/

----------


## Fencer

СКП http://www.bvvaul.ru/photos.php?photos_cat=82&page=3

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/album-3534453_283257544

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=129&pos=17

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Развертывание РСП (радиолокатор ОРЛ-5 "Волга") https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Главная - СВВАУЛ

----------


## Fencer

Источник Военная операция на Украине | Страница 437 | Форумы RusArmy.com

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id304252

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id304282

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id304577

----------


## Fencer

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/arxange...16399/page-141

----------


## Fencer

Тяжёлый аэродромный балластный тягач МоАЗ-7915

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/14823/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/shereme...10872/page-169

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306249

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306293

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306738

----------


## Avia M

Топливозаправщик, с рабочей вместимостью цистерны 90 000 литров, был создан на основе полуприцепа ЧМЗАП-8685 и тягача МАЗ-74103 и предназначался для заправки самолётов дальней и военно-транспортной авиации.
На снабжение ВВС СССР машина была принята в 1987-м году.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307132

----------


## Fencer

https://aviapix.ru/photo/15501/
https://russianplanes.net/id307363

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviationphotos.net/forum/vie...5&p=6851#p6851

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id307890
https://russianplanes.net/id307891

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id310727

----------


## Fencer

Снято 15.12.2022 года.

----------

